# Cook Steak with a Hair Dryer - Sous Vide Simple



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

This Sous Vide method is foolproof.

The meat never gets over 140*F and the timing is not important.

Never again will I ruin a good piece of meat on a BBQ!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why is it better then bbq?


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Why is it better then bbq?






 Previous method.



The Expensive way - Bed Bath and Beyond



http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?sku=17748459&utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shopping


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

i'll keep my BBQ - i like char broil - some say it's bad for you - don't care - char broil steal - loaded bake spud & a Pepsi - ymmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Tom Hudson said:


> i'll keep my BBQ - i like char broil - some say it's bad for you - don't care - char broil steal - loaded bake spud & a Pepsi - ymmmmmmmmmmmm


A 2 minute BBQ is needed with Sous Vide to brown and to sizzle the exterior. Same flavor as BBQ and it is more tender and uniform inside.

You will never get a lump of charcoal (Grrrr!) instead of a delicious steak.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Narrated Version:


----------

